# More Light



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

I added some lights to the Honda. I wanted something small and low power but bright. I wanted to have one light fixed opposite the factory lamp and one that moved with the chute. I found a set of “motorcycle headlamps” on eBay that seemed to be what I was looking for. For $10 I gave it a try. I wired a marine grade lighted switch to an SBDT relay under the chute motor cover. The switch is tapped into the red and black on the chute control so the lights only come on when running. The switch lets me shut them off during the day when not needed. I fused the power lead with a 7.5 amp fuse in case of a short. I tested everything out and it seems to work great. Just need some snow to try it out. Should be nice to work at night now and have plenty of light where it is needed. :smile2:


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

they look like the alien laser lights in the original movie "War of The Worlds"


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

I got a chance to test it out. Here is a link to a video of my War of the Worlds lights working. :icon-cheers:


https://drive.google.com/file/d/15ge-jgttUw-qpGKhfl6eqdlpMjrHyDU_/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## Brucebotti (Feb 10, 2013)

vmax29,
Nice job. I'm jealous....they are brighter than the lights on my car...LOL.
Bruce


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Ha, you can even track people to burn them up! Nice. First time I recall seeing *aimable* lights on a blower.


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

True test will be when all freezes up in a blizzard. We will see if they still work lol!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The one thing about the LEDs is I wonder if they'll get coated with snow. Unlike incandescents that have enough heat to melt the stuff off. I haven't had enough snow to really notice it on the machines I've equipped with LED.

.


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> The one thing about the LEDs is I wonder if they'll get coated with snow.


I was thinking about that. I am going to try either silicone spray or the DuPont snow spray on the lenses. Should work to keep the leds clear.


----------

